# One-Liners



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I hope you guys have been watching Duck Dynasty. If not, you are missing out on probably the most hilarious show on television right now. Their one liners should be trademarked. Here's one I heard last night and about fell off the couch:

"When you break up with a girl, you go to the woods! Nothing says you've moved on more to a girl than a dead deer in the back of your truck."

There are so many good lines, we could write a book!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

+1


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't care that the structure of the show is mostly setup/staged cause the personalities are great and you have to treat it like a well done sitcom. pretty entertaining!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Best show out there! "a girl said to me its not you its me, darn right its you, you hefer!" Love Uncle Si!
The show is good tv, family prayer every episode and a life lesson given. Can't beat that in todays TV.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not only my favorite, but my kid's favorite as well!


----------



## hunter57 (Nov 6, 2012)

Love watching that show.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

My wife thinks its the dumbest show on TV, she tells me that every week while we watch it. "A good wife saves the tags and takes things back for a bigger size when no ones looking"


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Jase "Si, ever heard of ricochet?"
Si "That's superstition"


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Jase: "Si, we need you to create a diversion."
Si: "You know I ain't never been good at math."


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Jase is my favorite. 

"I need your man card, and you need to shave your beard."


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

jack: "willie's idea of roughin it is having the wrong comfort setting on his sleep-number bed."


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Some of Si's lines have been sticking in my brain like crazy lately:

"Back in 'Nam my icy stare became so famous I was approached by a professor in a wheelchair."

(I'm an X-Men fan, so I found that one hilarious.)

"Sting like a butterfly, punch like a flea."

"We need to put the lethal back in nonlethal weapons."


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

"That thing will take the hair off a dolphin’s chest. And look here. Have you ever looked at a dolphin’s chest? Hey. That boy has fine chest hair."


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

"I'm the master of distractions a few hand gestures and I'll rip your underwear clean off your butt."


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

"There are things you just can't fix. Can't fix stupid, can't fix a neutered dog & you can't fix junk!"


----------

